# NFS fstab style



## ginoitalo (Jan 10, 2009)

Can someone confirm that these two lines are the same or if one is preferred over the other ?



```
192.168.1.8:/temp    /tmp_nfs nfs  rw,-b,-i       0 0   
192.168.1.8:/temp    /tmp_nfs nfs  rw,bg,intr     0 0
```

Basically: 
-b vs bg
and 
-i vs intr


----------



## Djn (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if the former works (never seen anyone try it), but I'd suggest using the latter form in any case, just because it's the typical form.


----------

